# [Fri 16th Dec 2011] BRIXTON CHRISTMAS SWING PARTY  - FREE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Nov 27, 2011)

Club starts: 10pm
Band onstage: 11:30pm
DJs till - 2:30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

It's going to be a big Christmas party, packed with ska, punk and rock'n'roll with the fabulous PHIL GRISPO'S FAMILY ORCHESTRA - plus DJs spinning big time party tunes, plus original videos, street photo slideshows and more.

LIVE ONSTAGE:

PHIL GRISPO'S FAMILY ORCHESTRA
Learning his craft directly from Parisian gypsy's, band leader Phil Grispo has formed an ensemble of world class instrumentalists playing a mixture of Gypsy swing and Waltz.
'There really is nobody like Grispo on the Planet today' Humphrey Lyttlelton (BBC Radio 2)

*DJs*
We'll also have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including:

*EDITOR (urban75)*
Expect an ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping party package.

*NIPSLA (Falling over studios)*
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

*ASTRID ACTIONETTE (The Actionettes)*
A glorious celebration of 50s, 60s, Motown and obscure dance tunes from the Actionettes' very own Glamour Queen of Vintage Vinyl.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)*
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, punk rock posters and weird shizzle from the internet


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm afraid the band have cancelled as they've double booked. This gig was confirmed in September.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2011)

But now we have the Phil Grispo Orchestra who are *really* fab!



> PHIL GRISPO'S FAMILY ORCHESTRA
> Learning his craft directly from Parisian gypsy's, band leader Phil Grispo has formed an ensemble of world class instrumentalists playing a mixture of Gypsy swing and Waltz.
> 'There really is nobody like Grispo on the Planet today' Humphrey Lyttlelton (BBC Radio 2


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2011)

This is tonight - band onstage around 11pm!


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 16, 2011)

can't make it tonight - might be there tomorrow night


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2011)

Much fun was had!












http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-swing...-offline-club-with-the-phil-grispo-orchestra/

Two great bands tonight!


----------

